# Sat Dish antenna ?



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been trying to get Fta Amc4 101W but i could never get it here in Mass i even bought a INVACON QUAD LNB with linear DBS and DSS, to replace the Universal Lnb that came with the dish,so i thought the Dish was 32 " all around but i ended up to find out after a very close look and rechecked the measurements, in fact it has 32" one side and 30" the other side it's kinda oval but it's not noticeable naked eye, like the oval E and dn dishes that are very noticable,i really don't know if this is a factor,what's your opinion? thanks in advance


----------



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

Ivtec said:


> I've been trying to get Fta Amc4 101W but i could never get it here in Mass i even bought a INVACON QUAD LNB with linear DBS and DSS, to replace the Universal Lnb that came with the dish,so i thought the Dish was 32 " all around but i ended up to find out after a very close look and rechecked the measurements, in fact it has 32" one side and 30" the other side it's kinda oval but it's not noticeable naked eye, like the oval E and dn dishes that are very noticable,i really don't know if this is a factor,what's your opinion? thanks in advance


hi guys please help, it's me again have more info about the dish i'm trying to set up:it's 32" tall and 30 " Wide does this has any factor on the lack of signal from AMC4? thanks in advance.


----------



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

Ivtec said:


> hi guys please help, it's me again have more info about the dish i'm trying to set up:it's 32" tall and 30 " Wide does this has any factor on the lack of signal from AMC4? thanks in advance.


i need some more info;in this link you have a way to adjust the elevation,this one has a red mark, mine has nothing,should i use the same side of the bolt as this is or should i use midle? Thanks.


----------



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

Ivtec said:


> i need some more info;in this link you have a way to adjust the elevation,this one has a red mark, mine has nothing,should i use the same side of the bolt as this is or should i use midle? Thanks.


this is the link:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/fta-mpeg2-equipment-reviews/14918-winegard-ds2076-dish.html


----------



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi it's me Again, my question is about my lnb bracket marks for skew.

it has +20 to the left ( 0 in the middle) and 20 to the right,since my skew is 
-29.1 does this means i run out of bracket and does the sat beam fall off the dish? or it does not work that way?.



Also if my dish does not have enough size, i had this idea of turning the Taller side around which is 32" and remove the dish structure and adapt it to the wider side by making the precise holes and set it there,and put some bolts on the empty holes, is this executable,just a weird thought,only try to do this if i really will not get Amc4 out of this one,it's at no use for me. Thanks.


----------



## Elchucko (Oct 2, 2005)

I think you need to go over to the FTA forum on Satguys (where you reference in post #4. The traffic on this forum is quite slow and you should have received a response by now if anyone was reading it. 

In your message you need to tell them what type of receiver, dish, lnbf you have as well as the settings you are using (LO, etc). If you can't identify any of it, take pictures.

You also need to tell them where in Mass you are located. There are many free programs and sites that give you the az, el, and skew just by inputting your zip code.


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

OK OK. Hang on.

Slowly. :lol:

Most all offset dishes are more tall than wide. its not an issue. 
Your universal LNB was fine, as long as you set your receiver for the universal LNB.

Dish size...welllllll....what you have WILL work, you are not going to have much margin for rain fade, and it wont be the easiest in the world to aim. But it can be done. My own practice is to ignore markings on dish scales, they are most always inaccurate at best, and at worse will make you pull your hair out. best thing to do is figure out where in the sky 101w is, use your markings as a GUIDE and not a hard and fast rule, set a live TP from lyngsat in your receiver, and sweep the dish back and forth slowly, changing elevation slowly until you lock the sat.

Skew....IIRC, and I may be backwards here...but standing in FRONT of the dish you turn it CLOCKWISE for west of your true south sat, and COUNTERCLOCKWISE for east of your true south sat. Me personally, I'd leave it straight up and find the sat if I could first, THEN skew it for best signal, or at least just move it a quarter turn the correct way to get started.

Good luck!


----------



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

I really apreciate your help my friends, it's been tough i don't know if is the dish that is only 30"wide,or next door apart blocking the site,people toll me that i need 32" minimum to get 75% and 36 to get 100% signal, don't know if my dish one can say it's a 32 or a 30" dish,now tomorrow i go to my son's house which has a clear good site with no obstruction and set it up on the yard and try to lock amc4 and than I'll know for sure the dish is good for this area. One thing for sure wont go up on my dangerous roof without being certain the dish is not the faulty or short in size for my area. I have most info to work with now i need good luck.thanks in advance


----------

